# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > O13Bot >  New 3D Printing Electronic Magazine that speaks in Arabic

## Osama Kamal

Hello 3D Printing Community,
Now you can follow all 3d printing news and related topics in Arabic Flavor  :Smile: 
introducing the Egyptian 3D Printing Makezine ..
http://e3dpmakezine.com/
Enjoy it ... support it ... Share it
Hope you like it ..

----------


## Osama Kamal

المقالة التعريفية الاولي
http://e3dpmakezine.com/?p=47

----------


## Osama Kamal

مقالة جديدة
http://e3dpmakezine.com/?p=68

----------

